# Planning for window change



## snowymad (8 Nov 2012)

Hi
I wonder if anyone knows if you need planning permission to make changes to window size on ground floor? Can you replace 2 smaller windows with one large window, with no change to the height but going down to floor level? The window cannot be seen from the front of house and would not be overlooking neighbours as the hedge is higher than window height.

Thanks


----------



## SPUDZ (8 Nov 2012)

I would image so. I recenlty replaced a large window at the back of the house with french doors, so similar to your situation.


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Nov 2012)

op
you need planning.

the rear of the house is different to the front 

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2001/en/si/0600.html#sched2


----------



## snowymad (9 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## threebedsemi (9 Nov 2012)

Snowymad
your development could well be exempt under the Planning and Development Act of 2000, in the following link:

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2000/en/act/pub/0030/sec0004.html#sec4

it states:

_*4.*—(1) The following shall be exempted developments for the purposes of this Act—_
_(h) development consisting of the carrying out of works for the maintenance, improvement or other alteration of any structure, being works which affect only the interior of the structure or which do not materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character of the structure or of neighbouring structures;_

so, in theory (and in law, actually) one can alter any elevation of any building as long as it meets the above definition.
No one really uses this exemption, because either no one knows its actually there, or because it is open to perhaps different interpretations. It can, however, be a useful one to be aware of. 

If anyone else along your street has done a similar thing to what you are proposing, you may well be able to do it without planning permission.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

